# Welcome to the New Coaching Forum!



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

We are launching this forum because we had a regular forum member volunteer to be the moderator and coach to help answer questions.

"Sub" (aka Lee S.) is a USAC certified training coach, Cat 4 racer and dedicated RoadBikeReview forum member.

Please use this forum to ask questions, and Lee will do his best to answer you.

Thanks for giving it a try, and thanks to Lee for stepping up!

-gregg kato, Site Manager


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks Sub!


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Gregg. I thought this would be a good addition to the roadbikereview forums as I see alot of training/coaching questions on the forum. I will start a seperate thread to introduce myself. One correction, I'm a cat 3 with goals of becomming Cat 1 ASAP.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Can other USAC certified coaches join in on answering these questions?

I am certified and work as an intern for Robbie Ventura (Vision Quest). Also, fifthelecoaching (I don't remember Chris' exact forum name) owns a coaching business and may want to contribute on occasion.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> Can other USAC certified coaches join in on answering these questions?
> 
> I am certified and work as an intern for Robbie Ventura (Vision Quest). Also, fifthelecoaching (I don't remember Chris' exact forum name) owns a coaching business and may want to contribute on occasion.



It's an open forum so everyone is welcome to post.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Sub said:


> It's an open forum so everyone is welcome to post.


Yes, like Lee said, it's an open forum and other coaches are welcome.

If you are a coach, please identify yourself as such, and what affiliation you have, if any.

Like Lee has mentioned to me in an email, it would be heady for any one person to think they have all the answers. However, at the same time, I would like to establish the fact that Lee is the "go-to-guy" here, for most questions. And I would expect there to be some opposing methods and techniques for certain issues from time to time. In these cases, let's all try and be as civil and non-personal as possible, and stick to the physiology side of things as best we can.

Thanks,

-gregg

(sorry Lee, big difference between Cat4 and Cat3 to-be-sure!)


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

COOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Double cool:thumbsup:


----------

